# Q&A From Canadian Association Of Retired People



## Jillaroo (Jan 10, 2014)

CARP Canadian Association of Retired People 
Questions and Answers from CARP Forum

Q: Where can single men over the age of 60 find younger women who are   interested in them?
A: Try a bookstore, under Fiction.
Q: What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
A: Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement.  When you're done, you will have a place to live.
Q: Someone has told me that menopause is mentioned in the bible... Is that true? 
Where can it be found?
A: Yes. Matthew 14:92: 
"And Mary rode Joseph's ass all the way to  Egypt ..."
Q: How can you increase the heart rate of your over-60 year-old husband?
A: Tell him you're pregnant.
Q: How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?


A: Take off your glasses.
Q: Seriously! What can I do for these crow's feet and all those wrinkles on my face?
A: Go braless. It will usually pull them out..
Q: Why should 60-plus year old people use valet parking?
A: Valets don't forget where they park your car.
Q: Is it common for 60-plus year olds to have problems with  short term memory storage?
A: Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.
Q: As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
A: Yes, but usually in the afternoon.
Q: Where should 60-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
A: On their foreheads.
Q: What is the most common remark made by 60-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
A: "Gosh, I remember these!"
SMILE, You've still got your sense of humor!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Good one Jilly! ld: :lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

Ha Ha  Jill.  Good one.


----------

